# MTB Verleih in Bonn/Köln?



## mahaju (4. April 2008)

Hallo,
ich wollte mit einem Kumpel in den Sommerferien in den Schwarzwald fahren, und dort etwas Biken. Da er kein Mountainbike hat, wollte ich mal fragen, wo man hier in Bonn/Köln ein Mountainbike leihen kann. Es sollte jetzt nicht sooo Teuer sein.
LG
Maurice


----------



## mahaju (5. April 2008)

Kennt niemand nen Verleih in Bonn/Köln?
LG
Maurice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (5. April 2008)

Im Schwarzwald gibt's einige Bikeverleiher, probier es lieber mal dort.


----------



## sun909 (5. April 2008)

Hi,
ist besser vor Ort zu leihen.

Wenn was am Rad ist, kriegst du direkt Ersatz bzw. hast einen fachkundigen Laden an der Seite wg. Reparaturen. 

Und ggf. bekommst du auch Infos zu Touren. 

In Freiburg haben wir uns mal so ein Ersatzrad für ein MTB geliehen.

Viel Spaß, ist eine schöne Ecke da unten 

grüße
sun909


----------



## mahaju (5. April 2008)

Hallo, ja, dass kann ich mir vorstellen, ich freu mich auch schon voll 

Das Problem ist aber, dass wir warscheinlich son Etappen Tour machen.. D.h., dass wir nicht wieder daran vorbei kommen werden, wo wir das Bike dann geliehen haben..

LG
Maurice


----------



## /Quickwalk (7. April 2008)

ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es gar keinen verleih fuer mountainbikes in köln gibt..


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. April 2008)

es gibt einen in der eifel: http://www.mtb-guide-eifel.de/bike-trailerverleih.html


----------



## mahaju (7. April 2008)

Hallo, ich habe jetzt einen in köln gefunden, den ich nehme. Es steht zwar nicht auf deren Webseite, aber man kann sie einfach per Mail anschreiben!
Breuer's Bikebahnhof
LG
Maurice


----------



## supasini (7. April 2008)

in euskirchen kann man räder bei www.outdoor-hauschke.de mieten...


----------



## Steff1337 (22. Juni 2020)

puh....12 Jahre alt, aber aktueller denn je. Möchte der Hezrdame das Mountainbike näher bringen. DAs erste mal nöhe Waldbröl, konnte schon gefallen. Habt ihr Tipps, wo wir nochmal für sie leihen können? Köln/Bonn/Bergisches/Eifel/Ahrtal? Danke je well.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Juni 2020)

Steff1337 schrieb:


> puh....12 Jahre alt, aber aktueller denn je. Möchte der Hezrdame das Mountainbike näher bringen. DAs erste mal nöhe Waldbröl, konnte schon gefallen. Habt ihr Tipps, wo wir nochmal für sie leihen können? Köln/Bonn/Bergisches/Eifel/Ahrtal? Danke je well.




Eifel: https://www.mtb-guide-eifel.de/MTB-Guide-Eifel/Verleih/
Kannsde sogar Tretmofas leihen. Dort ist es aber relativ "hügelig"
Kann kann aber auch relativ flach unten an der Rur entlang radeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (22. Juni 2020)

Moin,
in Windeck gibt es eine Fahrtechnikschule.

Vielleicht haben die Jungs auch Bikes?

Grüße


----------



## Steff1337 (22. Juni 2020)

danke schonmal für eure Tipps. 
in Windeck haben wir tatsächlich das erste Mal geliehen. Die hatten auch tatsächlich "moderne" Bikes. Würden halt gerne nochmal woanders fahren.


----------



## thommy88 (22. Juni 2020)

Schau doch mal hier bei den Jungs von Rock my Trail.









						Propain Bikes Testcenter NRW ✅ Bike Verleih in Gummersbach
					

Premium Mountainbikes + eBikes. Propain Bikes Testcenter NRW. Bike-Verleih in Gummersbach. Online-Buchung + 50€ Gutschein. Tyee. Hugene.




					rockmytrail.de
				




Wäre dann auch eine andere Ecke hier in der Gegend.


----------



## Steff1337 (23. Juni 2020)

Danke auch dir. Auf die bin ich auch schon gestoßen. Ein Propain auszuprobieren wäre jedenfalls auch sehr verlockend ;-). 50€ für ne Tagesmiete sind halt im Vergleich zu den Kollegen aus Windeck auch ne Ansage. Aber nun gut. Immer noch günstiger als eins zu kaufen und dann doof zu finden ;-)


----------



## thommy88 (23. Juni 2020)

Alternativ falls du ein Last  Bike probieren willst geh zu denen nach Dortmund. Da kannst du das Rad dann 4 Tage testen für 50 €.


*Leihe ein Testbike *
_
Du kannst unsere Bikes in Dortmund für Probefahrten ausleihen.

Ein kurzer Parkplatztest ist Samstags von 10 bis 13 Uhr möglich. Für eine Probefahrt auf Deinen Hometrails besteht die Möglichkeit unsere Bikes von Samstag bis Dienstag auszuleihen. Bitte kontaktiere uns vorab, um die Verfügbarkeit des gewünschten Modells

und der passenden Rahmengröße abzustimmen. 



Der Verleih kostet 50 € und wird beim Kauf eines Komplettbikes oder Rahmens innerhalb von 3 Monaten auf den Kaufpreis angerechnet. An einigen Samstagen ist der Showroom geschlossen. Schaue daher bitte kurz vorher hier, oder auf Facebook vorbei, um dich zu informieren._



Hab ich selbst so gemacht Anfang des Jahres bevor ich mir das Rad dann gekauft habe.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (23. November 2020)

Falls noch Interesse besteht - wir haben moderne Hardtails der Marken Stevens und Canyon (alle aus dem Modelljahr 2021 (!)) am Start. Normalerweise nutzen wir diese Bikes für unsere Fahrtechnikkurse und als Leihräder für unsere geführten Touren, sie können aber auch ohne Buchung dieser Veranstaltungen angefragt werden.
Mehr Infos gibt's unter Leihbikes Köln ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

